# Cresent and pin or knapp joint



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Any jigs out there besides Woodworkers Supply.?


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Getting hotter outside and the air conditioned shop is looking better everyday….


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Just pick up one of these the next time you are at Home Depot.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Look at Woodline USA. Route-R-Joint. $139 with 2 templates, or the complete set, 19 shapes, $299. I have had one for years. Works with a router tanle. They are great people when you need customer service, like finding a special bit. Bill, the owner, has been very helpful, and he is usually at The Woodworking Shows.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

> Just pick up one of these the next time you are at Home Depot.
> 
> - ChuckV


Yea I saw one of those when looking around. I think they started those in like 1837…


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

> Look at Woodline USA. Route-R-Joint. $139 with 2 templates, or the complete set, 19 shapes, $299. I have had one for years.
> 
> - ibewjon


I'm seeing a little bit of it, but would like to see one In action… I can't find any videos…


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Call them, maybe they can help.


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

could make your own


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

The tools I'm aware of for something like this is?

Leigh might have one for their jig set up….at least to cut the crescent part.

You could easily make a template for the PantoRouter, especially if you need to make a lot to of them. I'm surprised they don't have one for sale but here is how to make one. https://woodgears.ca/box/knapp.html


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

How to make these Alternative Dovetail Joints (The Knapp Joint)






Pask Makes ^


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Personally I would never put that on furniture, always crack me up because they look like boobs. I guess to each their own.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

It would be hard to make furniture from that era without it.

I think we don't see it because nobody can and takes a lot of thought to get these made.

I've never done them but the wheels are turning…


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

The end of the Knapp joint was brought on by the Colonial Revival and the development of dovetail cutting machinery:
https://discoverypub.com/columns/csa/csa2004_10.html


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

I have several pieces of furniture with that joint. It was not made with a router because there are points at the bottom, not arcs. And the pins are part of the wood, not an added dowel because the grain works. I like them because it is unique and dovetails are very common. .


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

They can be made with a router. It's the jigs that make the joint. I'm just trying to figure how many jigs I'll need make to make this. Pins could be added afterwards and know body would know. But a true cresent and pin joint I'm trying to achieve….


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

The picture I posted is a true joint. I guess you are correct that if the jig makes a point, the joint could be done with a router for the drawer face. Bout cutting the drawer side into a point to match with a router? I can see a hollow bit to cut the front and leave the pin, but cutting the side with a scroll saw would be slow and not very accurate. The Woodline set will do a modified joint, but not exactly like in our furniture. Any other ideas how to do it?


----------

